# What Is The Perfect Water Temp?



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

? title says it all can anyone help?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I keep mine at 78F, I have preset heaters. But I think anything from 76-82 is fine, 78-80 is preferred. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

78-80 is preferred. i keep all mine at right around 80


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I keep mine at 78F, I have preset heaters. But I think anything from 76-82 is fine, 78-80 is preferred. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong


ok thanks i set it up to 79F


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

IMO, warmer is always better. I like to keep mine at 80-82. My fish lose color when they get cold, but don't when they get a little too warm. So I prefer to keep them warmer than colder.


----------



## steftravels (Dec 1, 2011)

hmm I think I need to make my tank a little warmer but I will only turn it up when I am home because the dial has no numbers


----------

